# Thoughts on the Ryan Ren-O-Thin Verticutter?



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello Lawnforum!

I really want a nice verticutter for my bermuda, and am ready to pull the trigger on the Ryan Ren-O-thin fixed blade (see link below). After researching the various competitors (Bluebird, Classen, etc) I think I like the adjustability, etc on the Ryan.

Anyone have this and care to comment on their experience? Or maybe something I should watch out for when considering purchasing?

I mainly want to use it to thin out my very thick bermuda in the growing season. I have a Swarman with the verticutter attachment, but it just pulls out the runners, the blades are far apart, and doesn't do much.

https://www.mowersatjacks.com/product-details/ryan/554875


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know they make quality machines and if you are buying new I don't think you can go wrong. I have an old JD Verticutter that is of similar design and it works just fine. They are pretty basic machines for the most part.

Check out Woodbay Turf Tech and their Dyna-Blades. I bought a set for my JD and they are still going strong. The carbide tipped blades last forever.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks! Dynablades look awesome.

Can I put them on my Toro GM 1600? Just swap them out with the reel, and back again?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

RangersFC said:


> Thanks! Dynablades look awesome.
> 
> Can I put them on my Toro GM 1600? Just swap them out with the reel, and back again?


I think there is a "kit" you have to buy to install them on the Toro as they would need a shaft to rotate on. I think some member have it here on TLF.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@RangersFC

Just FYI, I moved this to the Equipment Forum for more visibility.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

RangersFC said:


> Hello Lawnforum!
> 
> I really want a nice verticutter for my bermuda, and am ready to pull the trigger on the Ryan Ren-O-thin fixed blade (see link below). After researching the various competitors (Bluebird, Classen, etc) I think I like the adjustability, etc on the Ryan.
> 
> ...


I bought this older Ren-o-thin last year. As @Mightyquinn mentioned it's a simple machine. The main difference with these and the larger machines is larger engines, (3) drive belts instead of one, and transmissions. (You really don't need a transmission unless it's super heavy because the unit is going to pull itself and you anyway!)

I have owned a Graden GS04, Ryan Mataway, Bluebird S22 Seeder, Billy Goat Overseeder. The main difference is the depth mechanisms. The Graden, Mataway, Billy Goat, and Ren-o-thin allow for Infinite height adjustment. Whereas, the Bluebird had fixed height slots (@wardconnor has/had the Husqvarna version.)

My Graden GS04 had DynaBlades, but I thought they were too aggressive/thick for my zoysia after my preseason scalp. My zoysia was really slow to recover early in the year. Therefore, I only used them for the mid-season verticut.

Regarding your unit, I love the Honda GX engine. Very easy to work on and really cheap aftermarket parts. I can't see you going wrong with the unit.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a Ryan and a Classen. I like the height adjustment on the Ryan - infinite. Otherwise they are pretty much all the same. Honda GX is a good engine.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I just rented a Ryan last night for this weekend. When I started to lower it down it seems like the front left wheel is rubbing against the unit making it hard for it to push/move. Wonder if something is loose.


----------



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Lawnforum!
> ...


HI. I was reading through a bunch of GS04 posts since I'm refurbing one from auction and was intrigued by your dynablade comments. Do you know which blades you had? Looking at their chart I see 3/64, 5/64 and 1/8. Comparing to Graden parts I could see the 3/64" being an option so was just curious. I think my blades are fine but I haven't measured the width yet.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

csmitty said:


> HI. I was reading through a bunch of GS04 posts since I'm refurbing one from auction and was intrigued by your dynablade comments. Do you know which blades you had? Looking at their chart I see 3/64, 5/64 and 1/8. Comparing to Graden parts I could see the 3/64" being an option so was just curious. I think my blades are fine but I haven't measured the width yet.


The (15) Dynablades were 5/64" (2mm) thick. They were purchased on 11/8/18 from Turfaddict.com. The cost was $21.78 each with shipping being an additional $15.77 for a total of $342.47.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------

